# aww shucks!!!!!!!!



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

after searching my tank after a water change.. ive have come to believe that my blue lobster ate my tiny pleco....R.I.P. little dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry. When fish do their sleeping thing it makes them susceptable.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Typically, blue lobsters and crayfish will eat just about anything they can get their claws on.


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

*i/a*

Including each other. I've kept a lot of crays. I've come to believe that they are Nature's Politicians.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That stinks.
. :crabby::two_plus_two_equals:fishGreen:*flaming:crabbycrab:*burp*tut tut:skunk::frog-28492:*shark chase*puke*mallet


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

might a very large pleco survive with a cannabalistic lobster


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Perhaps, but even fish too big to eat can get wounded by their claws.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

do i even need one i guess is the real question. i know they help out in a way with algae and stuff but are they that beneficial for my tank? cuz i dont want to have to buy one every other week


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never noticed any difference having an algea eater in my tank. I guess it depends on how many and the size of the tank on whether they would make a difference.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

55gallon with 2 small oscars and a blue lobster is what im down to now


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

No you don't need an algae eater, lots of people have tanks with out one. They can help keep algae down but they are just a help, not a cure all, on the whole a balanced tank is much more important for algae control. 

A more important problem for you is tank size. You do not have room for another large fish and a small one will get eaten when your oscars get big enough to fit it in their mouth (even if the lobster didn't eat it first). 

Even with two oscars in a 55 gallon you are going to have space problems when they start getting big.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry about your loss.


----------

